# Sterlet frisst Fisch?



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2011)

Hallo!

Kann es sein, dass mein __ Sterlet (ca. 30 cm Länge) meinen sehr kleinen (ca. 4 cm) __ Goldfisch verputzt hat? Die sind doch Friedfische,oder? Außerdem gebe ich ihm ja jeden Tag extra Sterlet-Futtersticks.

Gibt ja einige __ Störe (Hausen z.B.), die gerne mal nen Fisch fressen, aber keine Sterlets,oder?

Gruß,
Corny


----------



## Doc (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

Guten Hunger!


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

hi markus, meinst du damit, dass er es war?


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

Hallo Corny,
War der Goldi noch schwarz oder schon umgefärbt?
(die Frage ist einfach nur zur Info, damit man das Alter einschätzen kann)
Aber da Du ihn recht schnell als vermisst gemeldet hast, schliesse ich auf einen umgefärbten vom letzten Jahr.

Wieviel Möglichkeiten gibt es denn?

Einfach nur so gestorben.
Der Sterlet hat ihn absichtlich/zufällig erwischt
Ein Jäger von aussen hat ihn sich geholt
Ein anderer Jäger im Teich hat ihn sich geschnappt
Er hat die Koffer gepackt und einen anderen Teich besucht (sorry...viel mir grade so ein  )
(Bitte nun keine weiteren abstrusen Vorschläge, wie der Kleine verschwunden sein kann, sonst haut uns corny  )

Auch wenn ich mich mit Stören und Sterlet nicht auskenne... irgendwie kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, das ein Sterlet einen 4cm Goldi einfach so verputzt.
(zum einen muss er ihn ja erwischen und zum anderen muss sich der Goldi auch erwischen lassen)


----------



## Doc (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17077

Wobei ich einen Stör bei Deiner Teichgröße, auch wenn er nur "NOCH" 30cm groß ist, für bedenklich halte.
Entweder er ist verstorben, sitzt in den Algen oder Mr. Stör hatte Appetit.

Da aber der Schwimmraum geringer ist, trifft er auch schneller auf essbares


----------



## Limnos (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

Hi

Nach meinem Dafürhalten kann ein 30 cm langer Sterlet keinen 4 cm großen __ Goldfisch mehr fressen. __ Störe suchen ihre Nahrung, die aus Kleingetier mit geringen Fluchtmöglichkeiten bestehen, bedächtig auf dem Boden, wobei sie mit den Barteln vortasten, bzw. -schmecken. Kein gesunder Goldfisch würde solange stillhalten, bis der Sterlet ihn eingesaugt hätte, falls das bei seiner (noch) relativ kleinen Mundöffnung überhaupt möglich gewesen wäre. Als Fressfeinde kämen in Frage: Katze, Eisvogel, Wasserspitzmaus, Iltis. Letzterer hätte sich aber wohl eher den Sterlet vorgenommen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

also der sterlet frisst keene fische. hab mich mal erkundigt.
außerdem hab ich den winzling heute wieder gesehen, der versteckt sich dauernd unter den pflanzen in der uferzone. macht nur der, alle anderen halten sich in den tieferen zonen auf. irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Frankia (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

Hi,

ich hatte bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren einen ca. 60 cm großen Stör in meinem Teich, zusammen mit Kois, Goldfischen und Shubunkins jeder Größe....................

Wenn nicht gerade mal eine Krähe mit einem __ Goldfisch im Schnabel abgeflogen ist, mein Stör hat die Fische absolut in Ruhe gelassen............. 
Mußte ihn allerdings auf Anraten einer TA'in aus dem Teich nehmen, da er schon zu groß war.


----------



## Zander35 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

Hallo,
ich persöhlich denke,dass ein Stör,der regelmäßig mit Trockenfutter gefüttert wird,kaum einen flinken Jungfisch fangen wird.In der Natur(Fluss) denke ich aber schon,das er die Gelegenheit nutzen wird,wenn sie sich bietet.
Siehe http://www.google.at/imgres?q=Hausen&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=-UoPDIM8VQQhfM:&imgrefurl=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Hausen_(Huso_huso_L.)editDOB.JPG&docid=BsXKbuKx45DMiM&w=1527&h=1029&ei=1ytETsnLDtC08QPmoeHsBQ&zoom=1&iact=rc/page-1&tbnh=102&tbnw=152&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1191&bih=535Kommt aber wahrscheinlich selten vor.
In der Fachliteratur(__ Störe v. M.H.) steht unter Anderem,dass der Sterlet recht gerne Fischlaich anderer Arten frisst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Sterlet frisst Fisch?*

Hi Corny,

nee, __ Störe sind keine netten Friedfische, Sie fressen in der Natur alles an carnivorer Kost was sie erwischen können. Egal obs __ Würmer, Insektenlarven, Krebse, Garnelen, __ Kleinfische die direkt unterm Maul rumschwimmen, (der Hausen ist sogar ein Raubfisch)__ Schnecken, kleine __ Muscheln ect sind, wenns ins Maul paßt wars das damit

MfG Frank


----------

